# Schlechte Audio-Wiedergabe über am PC gekoppeltem Bluetooth-Kopfhörer



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Oktober 2019)

*Schlechte Audio-Wiedergabe über am PC gekoppeltem Bluetooth-Kopfhörer*

Ich habe mir als Amazon-Produkttester mal wieder - ich weiss schon gar nicht mehr der wievielte es bereits ist :-B -einen Bluetooth-Kopfhörer schicken lassen, diesen hier von ANKER:

https://www.amazon.de/Soundcore-Blu...r_1_2?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3 %91&keywords=Soundcore+Life+Q20&qid=1570125745&s=c e-de&sr=1-2

Anders als bei allen anderen Kopfhörern davor bin ich von diesem Teil doch recht angetan, der Sound darüber klingt ausgesprochen gut abgestimmt, sehr ausgewogen in Höhen, Mitten und Tiefen. Ich musste am Smartphone nichtmal einen Equalizer im Hintergrund laufen lassen, die Akustik ist bereits so hervorragend.

Nun wollte ich diesen Kopfhörer auch gerne am PC betreiben, sofern das keine argen Probleme bereitet. Koppeln lässt es sich schon, klappt über den BT-Adapter UB400* von tp-link - ebenfalls ein Amazon-Testartikel*[https://forum]*- ziemlich reibungslos.

**https://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-UB400...r_1_2?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3 %91&keywords=TP-link+ub400&qid=1570125987&s=ce-de&sr=1-2

ABER:
Höre ich mir dann irgendwelche Audioquellen an kommt der Sound sehr sehr dumpf an, als wenn die Ausgabe auf 22 khz runtergedrückt werden würde. Der Hochton-Bereich ist quasi nicht vorhanden. Dieses Phänomen hatte ich schon beim Testen einiger der anderen BT-Kopfhörer, also liegt das Problem nicht bei diesen und damit auch nicht beim ANKER-Gerät.

Weiss jemand was die Ursache für diese schlechte Audio-Qualität über BT und wie diese abgestellt werden kann? Oder ist der BT-Adapter einfach nur Mist?


----------



## Research (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Audio-Wiedergabe über am PC gekoppeltem Bluetooth-Kopfhörer*

Der Adapter ist gut, mal Treiber kontrollieren.

BTW, warum BT4.0 von 2009?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Audio-Wiedergabe über am PC gekoppeltem Bluetooth-Kopfhörer*



Research schrieb:


> Der Adapter ist gut, mal Treiber kontrollieren.
> 
> BTW, warum BT4.0 von 2009?


Da kann ich nicht viel kontrollieren, separate Treiber für Win10 gibt es herstellerseitens nicht.

Das mit BT4.0 fällt mir auch erst jetzt auf... Vielleicht ist das der Grund? Weil der Kopfhörer BT5 voraussetzt?


----------



## Research (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Audio-Wiedergabe über am PC gekoppeltem Bluetooth-Kopfhörer*

Müsstest du mal in den Specifikationen nachprüfen.

Auch 4.1 war schon ein Sprung.


----------



## Hubacca (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Audio-Wiedergabe über am PC gekoppeltem Bluetooth-Kopfhörer*

Ganz einfach : Weil erst ab BT 4.2 aptx ( fast CD Qualität) unterstützt wird . Ab BT 5.0 gibts dann aptx HD( fast DVD Qualität)  !-O
D.h. Ohne Bluetooth Adapter mit min. V4.2 - aptx oder V5.0 - aptx HD gibts keine halbwegs vergleichbare Qualität zum kabelgebundenem KH 
an einer guten Soundkarte, DAC, Audio Interface oder wie auch immer es der Hersteller nennen möchte .
Vorausgesetzt die Quelle ist auch dem entsprechend gut - Spotify Premium erreicht z.B. gerade vielleicht mal aptx Qualität ...

Allerdings sollte man schon mit einem halbwegs aktuellem Smartphone (mit BT V5.0) den Unterschied feststellen können, aber das hast du ja schon selbst gemerkt !?

Edit: @sauerlandboy - wenn du Produkttester von Amazon bist hoffe ich das du noch keine Bewertungen abgegeben hast ? Denn wenn du noch nicht einmal die
Unterschiede der einzelnen Bluetooth Übertragungsraten, Standards usw. kennst wie sollen da deine Aussagen in irgendeiner Weise nützlich sein ?

Wenn Frequenzen über 22kHz abgeschnitten sind dann sollte das eigentlich niemanden stören da der Mensch bis max. 20kHz hört !
Im Gegenteil ! Sehr hohe Frequenzen werden sehr oft als zu schrill und unangenehm empfunden, zumal es in der Musik auch keine Instrumente gibt die in diesen Bereich kommen.
Also ist die Angabe von 40kHz total Banane - über 20kHz ist hört sowieso keiner mehr ....


----------



## DuckDuckStop (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Audio-Wiedergabe über am PC gekoppeltem Bluetooth-Kopfhörer*

Das was Hubacca sagt!

Mal davon abgesehen: Wenn du das Problem mit mehreren Bluetoothkopfhörern hattest und jedes mal diesen völlig veralteten Ramsch BT-Stick von der Grabbelkiste benutzt hast, wie um alles inder Welt, kommst du zu der Schlußfolgerung der stick sei nicht die Ursache?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Audio-Wiedergabe über am PC gekoppeltem Bluetooth-Kopfhörer*



Hubacca schrieb:


> Edit: @sauerlandboy - wenn du Produkttester von Amazon bist hoffe ich das du noch keine Bewertungen abgegeben hast ? Denn wenn du noch nicht einmal die
> Unterschiede der einzelnen Bluetooth Übertragungsraten, Standards usw. kennst wie sollen da deine Aussagen in irgendeiner Weise nützlich sein ?


Da die BT-Kopfhörer in erster Linie für den mobilen Einsatz gedacht sind und idR nur mit Smartphones gekoppelt werden ist in erster Linie die Erfahrung mit dieser gängigen Praxis wertungstechnisch wichtig. Der Versuch am PC war jetzt nur eine alternative Option, ich teste gerne alle Möglichkeiten aus die für Artikel aus der Unterhaltungselektronik denkbar sind, also auch am lokalen Rechner.
Außerdem: Das Klangbild eines jeden BT-Kopfhörers hat kaum was mit der Übertragungsart zu tun, da spielt es eine viel größere Rolle was der Hersteller selbst da fabriziert hat. Wenn dieser seinen Kopfhörer arg basslastig konstruiert oder die Höhen total beschnitten werden spricht das für mich aus audiophilen Menschen nicht gerade für optimale Tonqualität, erst recht nicht wenn man dazu genötigt wird zwingend eine Equalizer-App im Hintergrund aktiv zu haben. Sowas geht auch ohne, wenn man es denn von Anfang an richtig macht.

Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit diverse BT-Kopfhörer sowohl von renommierten oder weniger bekannten Marken, und dabei ist mir dieser extreme Fokus auf den Bass aufgefallen auf den sich die meisten Hersteller zu sehr verlassen. Bass allein macht noch lange keinen guten Sound.   


> Wenn Frequenzen über 22kHz abgeschnitten sind dann sollte das eigentlich niemanden stören da der Mensch bis max. 20kHz hört !
> Im Gegenteil ! Sehr hohe Frequenzen werden sehr oft als zu schrill und unangenehm empfunden, zumal es in der Musik auch keine Instrumente gibt die in diesen Bereich kommen.
> Also ist die Angabe von 40kHz total Banane - über 20kHz ist hört sowieso keiner mehr ....


Ich denke ich habe mich in diesem Punkt vertan, meinte wohl eine andere Frequenz, denn die Ausgabe kommt total muffig an, überhaupt nicht klar. Es klingt wie wenn man ein Kopfkissen auf einen externen Lautsprecher drücken würde und so alles nur sehr gedämpft ankommt.

Hoffe das war etwas verständlicher.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Audio-Wiedergabe über am PC gekoppeltem Bluetooth-Kopfhörer*



ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Das was Hubacca sagt!
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen: Wenn du das Problem mit mehreren Bluetoothkopfhörern hattest und jedes mal diesen völlig veralteten Ramsch BT-Stick von der Grabbelkiste benutzt hast, wie um alles inder Welt, kommst du zu der Schlußfolgerung der stick sei nicht die Ursache?


Ich hatte zwar schon eine vage Vermutung dass es am BT-Adapter liegen könnte, bin aber von einem Treiber-Problem oder falsch gesetzten Einstellungen in den Soundoptionen ausgegangen. Dass BT erst ab 5.0 glasklare Audioübertragung garantiert wusste ich bis jetzt tatsächlich nicht. Für Non-Audio-Peripherie widerum  hat das immer ne untergeordnete Rolle gespielt, aber gut, jetzt hab ich ja was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Hubacca (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Audio-Wiedergabe über am PC gekoppeltem Bluetooth-Kopfhörer*

Natürlich hat jeder Kopfhörer seinen eigenen Klang ! Allerdings hat auch die Übertragungsart, BT Version usw. einen maßgeblichen Einfluß auf die Klangqualität.
Ich kann doch von keine BT V4.0 eine Wiedergabe in CD Qualität erwarten oder ihn mit einem BT V5.0 vergleichen.
Und auch für nicht PC Nutzer dürfte wichtig sein ob der KH aptx, aptx HD, aptx LL oder auch andere Audioformate/übertragungen unterstützt ? 
Der von dir verlinkte Kopfhörer wird übrigens mit BT V5.0 angegeben - aber Überaschung er unterstützt weder aptx noch aptx HD !
Das wäre für mich ein sofortiges Ausschlußkriterium.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Audio-Wiedergabe über am PC gekoppeltem Bluetooth-Kopfhörer*



Hubacca schrieb:


> Natürlich hat jeder Kopfhörer seinen eigenen Klang ! Allerdings hat auch die Übertragungsart, BT Version usw. einen maßgeblichen Einfluß auf die Klangqualität.
> Ich kann doch von keine BT V4.0 eine Wiedergabe in CD Qualität erwarten oder ihn mit einem BT V5.0 vergleichen.
> Und auch für nicht PC Nutzer dürfte wichtig sein ob der KH aptx, aptx HD, aptx LL oder auch andere Audioformate/übertragungen unterstützt ?
> Der von dir verlinkte Kopfhörer wird übrigens mit BT V5.0 angegeben - aber Überaschung er unterstützt weder aptx noch aptx HD !
> Das wäre für mich ein sofortiges Ausschlußkriterium.


Für dich vielleicht, ich halte ihn klanglich für sehr ausgewogen. Manches 200 oder gar 300-Euro-Gerät konnte mich diesbezüglich viel weniger überzeugen... Aber gut, belassen wir es dabei, jeder hat seine eigene Vorstellung von guten Sound.


----------

